# Chronic pain consultation



## vinod (Aug 3, 2009)

What would be the anesthesia code for chornic pain consultation of intractable abdominal pain?


----------



## jdrueppel (Aug 4, 2009)

If your anesthesia provider is performing a consultation only then you would use the consultation CPT code based on the documentation.  This would be considered a medical service performed by an anesthesiologist and is, therefore, not submitted under an ASA anesthesia code.

Julie, CPC


----------

